# 275 gallon Oil tank temp concerns



## weberlamp (May 21, 2014)

I recently acquired a 275 gallon oil tank pig roaster.  It has 2 charcoal baskets in the bottom and a cooking grate.  I have not had the chance to put fire to it.  One potential concern I have is will i be able to cook at 225-250 with heat directly under the meat.  My concern is that the heat will be to intense.  One thought is to put a deflector plate between the cooking grate and the charcoal baskets, or only use one charcoal basket, but then I will limit my cooking area.  I will probably know more once I light it up for the first time.  Am i over thinking this?













front open.jpg



__ weberlamp
__ May 21, 2014


















front.jpg



__ weberlamp
__ May 21, 2014


















grate and boxes.jpg



__ weberlamp
__ May 21, 2014


----------

